# Need Your suggestions on Moving to Thailand Permanently



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hi Friends.

I would like to have your suggestions and recommendations. Me and my wife are a big time lover of Thai culture And we wanted to move to Thailand permanently 

Our present situation is ,we are living in Australia . And we are the permanent residents here. Originally we are citizens of India.

I have spent plenty of time in Thailand And really want to move permanently. 

I am a network engineer by profession and my wife is a software engineer. 

Now i would like to know what would be the options for us if we decide to move to Thailand permanently . As far as i know there are 2 ways, either start your business and get a business visa and another thing is work visa or retirement visa. 
For work visa i am not sure , whether sitting in Australia i can get a work permit or not.

I need to know from your experience whether my decision is immature at this stage because i have spent my life struggling and working hard for mnc`s , and i want to continue doing my work as hard i can but we need a life where we can relax without tensions and thai culture suits us . I am 31 and my wife is 25.


----------



## Baanguru (Aug 11, 2016)

You are too young to retire by the way. Well if you want to permanently move to Thailand you must comply with some requirements that they usually ask for. You need to secure a Thai non-immigrant visa for 3 years. If you a multiple non-immigrant holder obviously you cannot apply. Please check out Thai embassy to make things clear.


----------

